# anyone have buron [ak] jacket?



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a couple of AK jackets (bought on proform as well) and I really do love them. They are all Gore-tex (either 2 or 3 layers) and fully taped seams and just comfy fits with great style. One jacket I've had for more than 5 years and its still one of the warmest ones I own. These jackets are built for the backcountry... don't worry, they'll hold up!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

pretty much top of the line in terms of Burton outerwear.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

really good gear


----------

